# My First Tren Cycle



## Rossman302 (Jan 26, 2017)

Long time troll first time posting.. I have been running Test for awhile now and just started Tren Ace just did my 5th pin today(1-26-2017) so I started out low because of all the research I've done on Tren and all the side effects. So now I'm at 100mg (.05  on the syringe) for the Tren and 200mg on the Test and pinning EOD. Still no side effects btw that's a plus. Strength is up and I'm trimming down. So far so good. 

So my ask to all you guys that have been running Tren and Test what are ur thoughts and what did you run on you daily or every other day cycle. Thanks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2017)

I'd usually go lower on the test, say 50mg EOD.

Tren is about right, I get virtually no sides on that dose. 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## Mansir39 (Jan 27, 2017)

I like to start at even ratio tpp/tren 75mg and work from there .. Eod is what I prefer to avoid the pin cushion feeling .. 
good luck and keep us informed ..


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback!! Ok cool at least I'm in the ball park. I'll lower the test and do equal amounts next time and try it out.


----------



## emcewen (Jan 27, 2017)

I prefer every day pinning, but I do front delt, rear delt, triceps and quads so I never have the pin cushion feeling.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GarlicChicken (Jan 27, 2017)

emcewen said:


> I prefer every day pinning, but I do front delt, rear delt, triceps and quads so I never have the pin cushion feeling.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I prefer ED pinning with tren ace as well. Dude aren't as bad


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 29, 2017)

Well today I did .5ml of tren and .5ml of test. Still no sides feeling great.


----------



## emcewen (Jan 29, 2017)

Rossman302 said:


> Well today I did .5ml of tren and .5ml of test. Still no sides feeling great.


Awesome, just wait 2-3 weeks and you'll see a huge difference in muscle hardness and thinner skin.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 29, 2017)

emcewen said:


> Awesome, just wait 2-3 weeks and you'll see a huge difference in muscle hardness and thinner skin.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


 Bad ass!!  I'm excited.  I am already feeling harder and my pumps are insane right now!


----------



## Montego (Jan 30, 2017)

First tren cycle is always fun.  You're in for a ride


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sweats are starting to kick in. Not drenched but enough to wake me up take off my shirt and pass out again.


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jan 30, 2017)

Subbed for tren train hopefully it will be a great ride

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## Inner Rage (Jan 30, 2017)

Gotta love the sweats lol. I usually have to throw a towel or 2 on the bed to sleep on and change them out as i wake in the night. Enjoy!


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 30, 2017)

Inner Rage said:


> Gotta love the sweats lol. I usually have to throw a towel or 2 on the bed to sleep on and change them out as i wake in the night. Enjoy!


 lol sounds fun


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 31, 2017)

Um ok well I'm not the type that say "my shit don't stink" but I've have never sweat under my arm pits until now lol not noticeable but definitely feel it. Hormones are probably gearing up.


----------



## Rossman302 (Jan 31, 2017)

Oh and shit I'm out of needles I should be pinning today!!!! I'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## Rossman302 (Feb 9, 2017)

Update 2/9/2017
i wake up constantly throughout the night wide awake hard to go back to sleep strength is way up started at 182 currently @194lbs. Gains are noticeable people are commenting. So far so good!!


----------



## Rossman302 (Feb 18, 2017)

Ok guys nips are a lil tender gonna run tamoxifen 20mg. Any clue on dosages and how you ran it?


----------

